# Blue Dungeon Tiles - double sided wet & dry erase map tiles



## redkobold

Blue Dungeon Tiles are double-sided, 1" grid map tiles that work with wet-erase, dry-erase and even permanent markers. The tiles are design to be "system neutral" so they can be used with any genre from historical to fantasy to modern to sci-fi. 

This is the preview link:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/redkobold/2147210349?token=c07a2c28

You can also follow us at:
Our website- http://www.redkobold.com/
Where I will be posting freebie downloads.

Facebook- https://www.facebook.com/redkoboldgames?ref=stream
Where I will also be posting notices and updates. Please visit, "Like" and share with other gamers that you think would be interested

_*The Kickstarter campaign will launch on Saturday, March 1.*_

Dungeon made with one set of BASIC tiles


Size Comparison to battlemaps


Close up of Assault on the Temple of the Spider


Deck plans - Repel the Robot Assault Force


----------



## redkobold

The Kickstarter is now live.  Please go check it out and share it with your gamer friends!  Thanks.

http://www.redkobold.com/wordpress/wp-content/gallery/blue-dungeon-tiles/projectimage-2.gif


----------



## redkobold

*Blue Dungeon Tiles Funded over 200% and has smashed through 3 Stretch Goals!*

The project is now over 218% funded as I write this.  We have reached 3 Stretch Goals and opened up new tiles and added tiles to the Pledge Rewards.  Below is a graphic example of what comes with the BASIC pledge Level through Stretch Goal 2.  Stretch Goal 3 has added 2 more tiles as well as an additional bonus 4x6 Map Legend Card.

Come see what is going on at the Blue Dungeon Tile Kickstarter page.


----------



## darjr

Are the cutouts vinyl so they stick to the tiles? 
Like these 
http://dark-platypus.com/dungeon-clings/

Do you think the above would stick to the blue tiles?


----------



## redkobold

Stretch Goal 5 has been reached and all tile designs are unlocked.  This adds bonus tiles to all pledge levels as well as more map decor cards.  The latest is *Fantasy Map Decor 2: Strange Creatures and Spell Effects.*  The backers get these printed on cards with their pledge rewards but anyone can download these and print them out.  They are items which can be used with your 1"=5' scale battlemaps and map tiles.  They are generic in nature and can be used with Sci-Fi, Steam Punk and Post Apocalyptic game genre's in addition to fantasy.

It can be downloaded here.

The  Blue Dungeon Tile Kickstarter is still live so go and check it out if you have not had a chance.


----------

